# Question for CIA students/alumni



## kristy (Oct 29, 2005)

I am considering applying to CIA, and I have a question on the job experience. I am 23 years old, and have been a medical assistant for 3 years. Back in high school, I was a waitress during the summer for 2 years, from may til october. Do you think this would be sufficient to use for the experience?

Thanks!
~Kristy


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

No it won't.


----------



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

perhaps someone could explain the kind of experience that cia is seeking. i'm sure this question will come up again. thanks!

gabby


----------



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

From their website:

The Experience Requirement*

The CIA requires that you gain about six months of hands-on food preparation experience in a kitchen in which at least 50% of the food is made to order on the premises. Here are some ways to gain this experience:
Work in a commercial kitchen (e.g., restaurant, bakery, hospital, and college foodservice).
Volunteer for a soup kitchen, hospital, or the like.
Do an apprenticeship.
Tell potential supervisors of your intention to attend the CIA. Often, they will then give you the opportunity to do hands-on food preparation.
Work for a caterer (the hours are usually more flexible).
Complete the hands-on requirements of your high school's ProStart or Hospitality program. (Please check with CIA Admissions to make sure your school's program applies.)
* Please note that you do not need foodservice experience to apply for admission—the requirement must be met before entering the CIA.


----------



## chefoliver (Dec 31, 2004)

No that won't do. The CIA is looking for prep and or kitchen experience. As a senior in high school, a question which I asked and I'm sure it has come across a few of the members here. Is that you need roughly 15+ hours *a week* over the 6 month mark. Contact the CIA, if any questions are apparent. They are happy to accommodate you in anyway.

Cheers


----------



## kingshousechef (Oct 27, 2005)

The requirments for admission to the cia are in fact listed on their web site at www.ciachef.edu. My recommandation is to work for a locally owned restaurant that has a high status is your community and a chef that is willing to take you under his or her wing. Ofcourse you need to tell them that you plan on attending the CIA and how long until you leave.
It is best to work in the most intense kitchen you can, so that you can see what you are getting youself into. The Culimary industry is stressful and at times can be very unpleasent. If you really are planning on making it your career, you need to live it and decide that all the c**p you are going to go through is worth it. I personally love the excitement and the drama. It is a challange worth working on. 
On another note, if your a female its ten times harder. I recently talked to an other female grad in the same town and even though she has alot more expirence than myself. she doesn't even want to work in our town. The area that I have a restaurant in is a good ol' boys town. I took over the only restaurant that was owned and operated by a female. Although the industry is changing there is still alot that need to happen.
I don't want y'all to think that I'm trashing the industry, I'm not. I love it with all my heart and wouldn't want to work in any other industry. I just think that anyone who plans on spending up to 90 grand on an education in it need to understand the dedication it requires from them.
Anyway i'll get off my soap box now
TTFN
Taylor


----------



## cookintim (Apr 30, 2004)

As a CIA graduate I can let you know that there were plenty of kids on campus who never really completed the industry requirements before getting on campus. By "plenty," I mean a small percentage, and these were kids who generally lagged behind their peers; still they got in. How? To be honest, I'm not really sure. The CIA - even as ivory tower as it appears - is still pretty much like any other institution in the restaurant industry -- you show it a big wad of cash and things start happening.


----------

